# Need Advice on Sport clubs for 15 year old son



## fergie8766 (May 4, 2013)

Hi,

Does anyone know of any good clubs for football and badminton that my 15 year old son could join?

Regards

Paul


----------



## Mubeen89 (Jun 2, 2013)

Depends on where you are but following are some in Dubai:

Adidas dubai football academy
FCBEscola Soccer Academy 
International Football Academy (IFA) 
Jai Umbro Football Academy


----------

